# [Sponsored] Zowie G-SR BenQ Version review - by Ino



## ncck

Good writeup, I still prefer the qck over the g-sr; g-sr was always inconsistent for me sitting right next to a window where my temperatures can be random week to week


----------



## Watsyurdeal

If the Glorious XL doesn't make me happy, I'll give this a go, and it'll be my last mousepad for sure. I like everything I see and hear thus far.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watsyurdeal*
> 
> If the Glorious XL doesn't make me happy, I'll give this a go, and it'll be my last mousepad for sure. I like everything I see and hear thus far.


The Glorious XL Heavy is a Very solid pad. Glad they addressed some a few issues with the pad as well, I think you will like it a lot.


----------



## Watsyurdeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> The Glorious XL Heavy is a Very solid pad. Glad they addressed some a few issues with the pad as well, I think you will like it a lot.


It's all about that texture, they described it as low friction, if it's even somewhat similar to the Talent I think I will be ecstatic.


----------



## ewms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I've had the new BenQ G-SR for about a month now ...


From what I've read you life in germany. Where did you actually get one of these newer mats. I am still on the lookout for one and only found the Controll Version of the newer BenQ branded ones.
Any advice or stores in DE/AT/CH would help.

kind regards


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewms*
> 
> From what I've read you life in germany. Where did you actually get one of these newer mats. I am still on the lookout for one and only found the Controll Version of the newer BenQ branded ones.
> Any advice or stores in DE/AT/CH would help.
> 
> kind regards


In my experience the first shop in Germany to get Zowie products is caseking.de
You might have to wait for a few weeks until they have stocked the new product.

My stuff was provided for by Rexflo.net though. I'm not sure if the current recall of the new mouse lineup influences availability of the pads too, it shouldn't in theory.


----------



## Eutheran

Still having trouble finding a place to purchase one of these in the states. Usually rexflo will have items in before everyone else but even they haven't gotten their shipment for piblic sale yet.


----------



## Ban13

Nice review, seems like an excellent pad. How does the overall feel, smoothness, static friction and stopping power compare to the GTF-X?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ban13*
> 
> Nice review, seems like an excellent pad. How does the overall feel, smoothness, static friction and stopping power compare to the GTF-X?


It feels nicer to the skin as it has more of a silky (kind of) texture, it's smoother because the surface gives in more with pressure. Static friction is probably higher just like stopping power.
That reminds me that I wanted to make an angled test with both pads to see at which point a mouse starts to slide on its own... Maybe I can add that in on the weekend.


----------



## AyeOkay

So where can I buy this thing? Only shop I see that sells it is benqdirect.com and they're OoS/backorder.


----------



## Eevove

Is the mousepad similar to a Razer Goliathus Speed in glide or is it more like a hard pad, like the GTF-X?


----------



## SeanyC

How hard would it be to take off the small tag with the BenQ/Zowie logo on either side?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanyC*
> 
> How hard would it be to take off the small tag with the BenQ/Zowie logo on either side?


I haven't tried, but it's just some stitches keeping it there, so if you'd cut those it should come off right away. Would probably leave quite some marks on the pad though.


----------



## solz

Maybe a bit off-topic, but where did you get the Puretrak talent from in .eu? i would love to try it once.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I haven't tried, but it's just some stitches keeping it there, so if you'd cut those it should come off right away. Would probably leave quite some marks on the pad though.


Yeah, I'd just have it be at the bottom right so it's not even notice honestly. It would bug me if I positioned it upper-left, I could guarantee that. Ino: just got my Zowie G-SR, about to open. From your pictures and what not, it looks like it's a different surface from the previous G-SR's (Blue/Grey), and sort of like the Razer Goliathus Speed? I was expecting a grittier type of surface, from certain pictures it almost looked like grip tape for a skateboard (best analogy I could think of). I no longer have the Blue G-SR, so I can't compare in person.


----------



## gene-z

I just got the PSR medium and it's a great pad. I didn't realize how horrible my 2 year old QCK was until I switched it out. I also had the large QCK and much prefer the smaller sized medium pad. Seems like the perfect size for 800dpi. The only thing I would complain about, is that it smells like a pencil eraser.







Should go away in a few days along with the curled edges from packaging.


----------



## daviddave1

... replied:
Unfortunately we do not ship overseas as of now.
BenQ europe should get them sometime soon as well.
These mousepads should come in sometime in the middle of February.

JAN 28, 2016 | 04:35PM CST
Original message
david wrote:

Dear BenQ,

Is there any sight when the Zowie BenQ G-SR mousemat will be availble again? Also do you ship to the Netherlands?

Kind regards.


----------



## ozzy1925

i think amazon sending new version
http://www.amazon.com/Zowie-Gear-Large-Gaming-G-SR/product-reviews/B00T56XWZU/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=recent


----------



## AyeOkay

Picked one of these up from Rexflo. Ino, did your new G-SR uncurl on its own? Mine is still winged on the edges. Thinking about shoving this under my mattress overnight.


----------



## Ino.

Mine uncurled on its own, I didn't put it under books like I used to with my Qcks. I think I rolled it the opposite direction once and that was it.


----------



## falcon26

Is mouse pad more like a blend of cloth and plastic or just cloth? I currently have a plain all black mouse mat with no logo on it and was wondering if a name brand mouse pad really makes a difference. I'm using the Zowie ZA12 with it as well. I like a pad with more control rather than speed.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Mine uncurled on its own, I didn't put it under books like I used to with my Qcks. I think I rolled it the opposite direction once and that was it.


^^^ This works extremely well, I did this with the Blue G-SR and it flattened out perfectly, and with a QcK Heavy it doesn't work as well (I put a few plastic bags over my QcK Heavy with 3 x 20lb dumbells to flatten it lol).


----------



## Ban13

Rolling it the opposite way kinda ruined my GTF-X so I'd be careful. It has been several weeks since I got it and it's still not straight. I put books on it for a week, got inpatient, rolled it and now it'll never be good


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ban13*
> 
> Rolling it the opposite way kinda ruined my GTF-X so I'd be careful. It has been several weeks since I got it and it's still not straight. I put books on it for a week, got inpatient, rolled it and now it'll never be good


When you say roll, do you mean you just bent it the opposite way at one of the ends where it wasn't laying flat?


----------



## connectwise

BTW don't take into account Zowie's mail in rebate if you see them offering it. They haven't even bothered with mine with this pad and hasn't even bothered to return any emails. This compounds their bad customer service I received from trying to RMA my zowie FK mouse.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ban13*
> 
> Rolling it the opposite way kinda ruined my GTF-X so I'd be careful. It has been several weeks since I got it and it's still not straight. I put books on it for a week, got inpatient, rolled it and now it'll never be good


Get a thick towel, put the mouse pad under the towel and iron if for a few minutes. Don't use the steam button.


----------



## Ban13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> When you say roll, do you mean you just bent it the opposite way at one of the ends where it wasn't laying flat?


Yep, I just curled up the edges. 10cm on either side are useless now. It also has bunch of vertical lines where I curled it making the glide feel different.


----------



## detto87

I had the same problem with the GTFX. Rolled it opposite way to get it flat: left and right sies are now kinda crippled. I might try to iron them as mentioned before. Still sucks that all Zowie pads I had as of yet have trouble laying flat.


----------



## agsz

Finally opened the (_Black_) Zowie G-SR. My Lift off Distance about doubles like it did with the _Blue_ Zowie G-SR. I tried 3 different mice with the QcK Heavy & (_Black_) Zowie G-SR side by side, and all 3 had much higher Lift off Distance on the Zowie G-SR.
















edit: Pic of DeathAdder Chroma at the highest point it tracks on the (_Black_) Zowie G-SR (might track at a little higher, but hard to take a clear picture)


----------



## daviddave1

I know amazon has the new version but i dont have a creditcard. anyone knows a store in europe who has this pad on stock? with paypal option


----------



## frewp

I have the blue G-SR, and I haven't used it in awhile after getting a QCK Heavy in December

I don't get how people say the G-SR is faster, the QCK Heavy is so much quicker for me personally it boggles my mind.
I absolutely love the smoothness and consistency of the G-SR that I really want to use it, but the static friction and whatnot feels so much worse and I play much worse.
I go back to the QCK Heavy and my sens feels faster and everything, and everyone on reddit says the G-SR is faster.

It gets hot in this room, but not humid. I live in California, basically no humidity lol

anyone else got this issue?


----------



## daviddave1

i cant wait for the ben q version comes out in europe. today i bought the blue version at caseking


----------



## dopeysparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frewp*
> 
> I have the blue G-SR, and I haven't used it in awhile after getting a QCK Heavy in December
> 
> I don't get how people say the G-SR is faster, the QCK Heavy is so much quicker for me personally it boggles my mind.
> I absolutely love the smoothness and consistency of the G-SR that I really want to use it, but the static friction and whatnot feels so much worse and I play much worse.
> I go back to the QCK Heavy and my sens feels faster and everything, and everyone on reddit says the G-SR is faster.
> 
> It gets hot in this room, but not humid. I live in California, basically no humidity lol
> 
> anyone else got this issue?


I feel like my qck heavy is faster as well. the g-sr feels smoother against my arm but sometimes it feel like the mouse just doesnt move as easy.


----------



## frewp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopeysparks*
> 
> I feel like my qck heavy is faster as well. the g-sr feels smoother against my arm but sometimes it feel like the mouse just doesnt move as easy.


it's so smooth and consistent though, i feel like flicks are just easier on the pad... i want to get used to it again but not sure yet


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frewp*
> 
> it's so smooth and consistent though, i feel like flicks are just easier on the pad... i want to get used to it again but not sure yet


The QcK Heavy does feel a bit faster, but glide isn't nearly as consistent as the G-SR.


----------



## doors1991

Agree.


----------



## frewp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> The QcK Heavy does feel a bit faster, but glide isn't nearly as consistent as the G-SR.


yeah my flicks are definitely much more consistent on the g-sr and i think i'm gonna stick with it again since it really is a well made pad consistency wise.
sadly i don't have the stitched benq version, but if I decide to stick with the g-sr later on i'm gonna upgrade to it


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frewp*
> 
> yeah my flicks are definitely much more consistent on the g-sr and i think i'm gonna stick with it again since it really is a well made pad consistency wise.
> sadly i don't have the stitched benq version, but if I decide to stick with the g-sr later on i'm gonna upgrade to it


Can I ask you a question, might be a stupid one but: Why do people always mention _*flicks*_ when referring to a mouse and/or mousepad?

PS: I have the Black G-SR, returned the Blue G-SR after a few weeks once I saw the Black G-SR was releasing, the Blue G-SR had tons of static friction it felt like, and overall felt like crap, but it didn't move around on my desk rarely at all, unlike the Black G-SR


----------



## frewp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Can I ask you a question, might be a stupid one but: Why do people always mention _*flicks*_ when referring to a mouse and/or mousepad?
> 
> PS: I have the Black G-SR, returned the Blue G-SR after a few weeks once I saw the Black G-SR was releasing, the Blue G-SR had tons of static friction it felt like, and overall felt like crap, but it didn't move around on my desk rarely at all, unlike the Black G-SR


dunno about the mouse! but the G-SR has a bit more friction than my qck heavy, and the surface is also way more consistent which is the main reason the mousepad is loved, because its a cloth pad with the consistency of a hard pad, so flicking across the mousepad will always be the same speed and not variable unlike the qck heavy.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frewp*
> 
> dunno about the mouse! but the G-SR has a bit more friction than my qck heavy, and the surface is also way more consistent which is the main reason the mousepad is loved, because its a cloth pad with the consistency of a hard pad, so flicking across the mousepad will always be the same speed and not variable unlike the qck heavy.


Does your Zowie G-SR slide on your desk at all? My past QcK Heavys never moved, that was the one good thing about it. My G-SR seems to move around a bit. I've cleaned my desk thoroughly and wiped down the back of the G-SR as well. It feels like crap with a Team QcK+ (4mm thick) underneath it, so I didn't want to try a QcK heavy under it. I do have a spare QcK+ laying around somewhere which is only 2mm thick, so maybe I'll try that, but I was really hoping it wouldn't come to this.


----------



## frewp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Does your Zowie G-SR slide on your desk at all? My past QcK Heavys never moved, that was the one good thing about it. My G-SR seems to move around a bit. I've cleaned my desk thoroughly and wiped down the back of the G-SR as well. It feels like crap with a Team QcK+ (4mm thick) underneath it, so I didn't want to try a QcK heavy under it. I do have a spare QcK+ laying around somewhere which is only 2mm thick, so maybe I'll try that, but I was really hoping it wouldn't come to this.


i dont seem to have that problem with neither 
i have a big wooden desk, maybe try double sided tape?


----------



## solz

It is back in stock in europe

http://www.esportstore.com/mousepads/zowie-by-benq/g-sr-mousepad


----------



## Maximillion

Is this pad truly "soft" on the skin? When I say soft I mean like the PureTrak Talent.

You see, I recently purchased a Mionix Alioth and I'm not satisfied with it as it's quite abrasive to my skin. Meaning, skin on my wrist is literally flaking/peeling off. I'm not sure if it's the thinness or material itself. This issue in general is due in part to the fact my elbow sits lower than my wrist so there's more "pressure" on it. There's no way to "fix" this other than using arm-rests, which compromise my aim (my torso/arm-length ratio is all screwed up...aka I'm a sloth/alien).

Cloth pads in general tend to have this "abrasive" effect on me. I honestly only use them because of the size (Ironically my Manticor is the most comfortable surface I have). So back to my question, how soft/cushiony is this pad? I gave away my Talent so I might have to buy another one (probably black this time) if this isn't the ticket.

I do have a Hayate otsu as well, and while better than most, I still get that "rugburn" feel from it after awhile. I'm thinking as far as cloth goes I might have to stick with thicker pads (QcK Heavy, Talent, etc.) How soft is the Allsop Raindrop surface, btw? According to specs it's substantially thicker, thus more "padded" than the others (but smaller, smh).


----------



## Aventadoor

You need to get harder skin.
Not typical soft gamer hands/wrists


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> You need to get harder skin.
> Not typical soft gamer hands/wrists


Actually, I believe it's quite the opposite. Lets remember, hard/rough/dry skin is more likely to crack/peel than the soft, supple skin of a maiden









Nah but honestly it's just more annoying than anything. Not something I wanna deal with on a daily basis.


----------



## Aventadoor

I used to have similar problem. But I got harder skin on my wrist (real gamers get hardened skin spot on their wrist, or is it just me?







) and never have discomfort problems.
However, there will become spots with essentialy skin, I guess.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Is this pad truly "soft" on the skin? When I say soft I mean like the PureTrak Talent.


The G-SR is pretty close to the Talent, albeit not the same.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> The G-SR is pretty close to the Talent, albeit not the same.


From my wrist to right before elbow, I rest my arm on my mousepad/desk (Zowie G-SR Black), and it feels comfortable. I haven't used my QcK Heavy in a while, but I remember feeling like the Zowie G-SR felt much softer, and was surprised the stitched edges didn't bother me at all.


----------



## zeimus

What mouse feet are you guys using with this pad? I feel like the zowie feet wear down quick but maybe that was on my old pad. I am using hyperglide now and have some tiger gaming in the mail. I feel like there is something wrong with the hyperglides. Not sure.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeimus*
> 
> What mouse feet are you guys using with this pad? I feel like the zowie feet wear down quick but maybe that was on my old pad. I am using hyperglide now and have some tiger gaming in the mail. I feel like there is something wrong with the hyperglides. Not sure.


I'm using a Razer Goliathus Control and I can confirm that my mouse feet wore down in about 1 month from a (slightly used) FK that I got on eBay. Feet were in great condition when they came, guy only said he used it for a week and it definitely seemed like it, but after about a month I was getting insane friction.


----------



## gunnu

am trying to buy gsr here in canada for last 3 months, cant find anything except 100 CAD listing on amazon.ca, ncix had the blue colour one but they are out of it too, any cheap ways to get them shipped from US? help pls


----------



## jeffk

Wich one is closer to the QcK ?

GSR or GTFX ?

Thanks,


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> Wich one is closer to the QcK ?
> 
> GSR or GTFX ?
> 
> Thanks,


The G-sr is, the FX is much faster. Still offers some good stopping power but not as much compared to those two.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> Wich one is closer to the QcK ?
> 
> GSR or GTFX ?
> 
> Thanks,


qck heavy is better than g-sr in my opinion in terms of consistency and durability


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> qck heavy is better than g-sr in my opinion in terms of consistency and durability


^


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> Wich one is closer to the QcK ?
> 
> GSR or GTFX ?
> 
> Thanks,


Haven't personally used the GTF-X, but in terms of amount from friction, from lowest to highest, I believe it goes: Zowie GTF-X => SteelSeries QcK Heavy => Zowie G-SR

The Zowie G-SR feels a bit slower, due to more friction, than my QcK Heavy, but feels much more consistent.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Is this pad truly "soft" on the skin? When I say soft I mean like the PureTrak Talent.
> 
> You see, I recently purchased a Mionix Alioth and I'm not satisfied with it as it's quite abrasive to my skin. Meaning, skin on my wrist is literally flaking/peeling off. I'm not sure if it's the thinness or material itself. This issue in general is due in part to the fact my elbow sits lower than my wrist so there's more "pressure" on it. There's no way to "fix" this other than using arm-rests, which compromise my aim (my torso/arm-length ratio is all screwed up...aka I'm a sloth/alien).


It only comes with time my son, you have to be strident with your arms and work them hard. My arms can resist scoring from machine parts and high temps with out 1st degree burns, here in the desert.

Over time your body adapts to adverse conditions and scratches don't draw any blood due to the increase in skin thickness. That is the only way to develop as a man rather than being couped up all day and night in front of a PC. Sometimes you have to go out and see what the world has to offer and eventually harden up to any physical contact







.


----------



## Maximillion

Duly noted. There is struggle and pain on any road to true success.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm still not going to use the G303, though.


----------



## ncck

after years of gaming my mousepad list is small and its

1) qck heavy (longest lifespan)
2) mionix alioth (decent glide and control, doesn't seem to wear easily, stitched edges, nice feel)
3) razer goliathus speed (becomes slow) - this was the original one though not the new revision

Any other pad I've used isn't worth mentioning, and the only pads I really haven't tried is cougar gaming and glorious pc/ any roccat pad/qpad

If the alioth is making your skin peel.. then you need to go visit a skin doctor asap lol


----------



## Nivity

Tried just about every mousepad there is.
Any my list is:

1. Zowie GTF-X
2. Zowie G-SR
3. Qck Heavy
4. Old razer goliathus speed 4mm (the new ones are garbage with a horrible coating)


----------



## backie

Does the black version increase the LOD of zowie 3310 mice like the blue version? My ec2-a has higher lod on the blue gs-r compared to 4 other black pads I own.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *backie*
> 
> Does the black version increase the LOD of zowie 3310 mice like the blue version? My ec2-a has higher lod on the blue gs-r compared to 4 other black pads I own.


Yeah, increased LoD slightly same as Blue G-SR on my DeathAdder Chroma & Zowie BenQ EC1-A. Must be the surface material or something.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Just got finished with my return of this mouse pad. Compared to my Glorious pad the glide on the g-sr required a bit too much effort to move the mouse. How does the gtf-x fare in speed compared to a Glorious pad? I know the Qck is similar in glide to the glorious as far as my experience goes as well. So gtf-x vs qck comparison if none have tested glorious vs gtf-x.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> Just got finished with my return of this mouse pad. Compared to my Glorious pad the glide on the g-sr required a bit too much effort to move the mouse. How does the gtf-x fare in speed compared to a Glorious pad? I know the Qck is similar in glide to the glorious as far as my experience goes as well. So gtf-x vs qck comparison if none have tested glorious vs gtf-x.


GTF-X is faster, by quite a bit (Over the QCK, Glorious is not available in my country), the stopping power is also much less then QCK. Which for some is a bad thing. The surface is also different, g-tfx is more rough then QCK which is quite smooth. Since it is a "hybrid" pad, but no where near the roughness of a hard pad.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunnu*
> 
> am trying to buy gsr here in canada for last 3 months, cant find anything except 100 CAD listing on amazon.ca, ncix had the blue colour one but they are out of it too, any cheap ways to get them shipped from US? help pls


Amazon.ca stocks the Zowie GS-R now at a price of $57.76, a little bit better than $100 lol

https://www.amazon.ca/Zowie-Gear-Large-Gaming-G-SR/dp/B00T56XWZU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1463674686&sr=8-1&keywords=zowie+gsr

I just ordered one myself to replace my ageing QcK Heavy and I'm looking forward to trying a new pad for the first time in a few years.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Amazon.ca stocks the Zowie GS-R now at a price of $57.76, a little bit better than $100 lol
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Zowie-Gear-Large-Gaming-G-SR/dp/B00T56XWZU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1463674686&sr=8-1&keywords=zowie+gsr
> 
> I just ordered one myself to replace my ageing QcK Heavy and I'm looking forward to trying a new pad for the first time in a few years.


You bought it for that price??? if I could push you down right now I would.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> You bought it for that price??? if I could push you down right now I would.


Certainly not what I would prefer to pay for it, but if i ordered it from the U.S I'd probably end up with a similar or even pricier total considering shipping fees/duties/taxes/etc.

NCIX sells the old blue version with non-stitched edging for $44.98 so $57 for the most updated version doesn't seem like that terrible of a deal to me. If you can direct me to a place to buy it considerably cheaper though I'd be more than happy to take your advice and cancel my order on Amazon and save a few bucks.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Certainly not what I would prefer to pay for it, but if i ordered it from the U.S I'd probably end up with a similar or even pricier total considering shipping fees/duties/taxes/etc.
> 
> NCIX sells the old blue version with non-stitched edging for $44.98 so $57 for the most updated version doesn't seem like that terrible of a deal to me. If you can direct me to a place to buy it considerably cheaper though I'd be more than happy to take your advice and cancel my order on Amazon and save a few bucks.


I can get you one here for less here in the US, it would be hell like 32$, I'd rather you paypal the $ and save. Rather than buy it for $57+shipping? unless you have prime, that's an absolute rip off. lol


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> I can get you one here for less here in the US, it would be hell like 32$, I'd rather you paypal the $ and save. Rather than buy it for $57+shipping? unless you have prime, that's an absolute rip off. lol


That's pretty generous of you to offer to do that for me but I was hoping to purchase it directly from a shop in the event that I need to return it, thanks very much for the idea though.

It's gestures like yours that keep people coming back to this community, nice to see everyone helping each other out!


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> That's pretty generous of you to offer to do that for me but I was hoping to purchase it directly from a shop in the event that I need to return it, thanks very much for the idea though.
> 
> It's gestures like yours that keep people coming back to this community, nice to see everyone helping each other out!


No problem at all, just hate some of these friggin prices. Lol

Here is a site where it is $29.99 see how bad they hit you for shipping, see if you save any $ at all.

http://rexflo.net/products/zowie-gear-large-gaming-mouse-pad-g-sr


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> No problem at all, just hate some of these friggin prices. Lol
> 
> Here is a site where it is $29.99 see how bad they hit you for shipping, see if you save any $ at all.
> 
> http://rexflo.net/products/zowie-gear-large-gaming-mouse-pad-g-sr




Thanks for reminding me about rexflo, I remember reading something about them being one of the retailers that tends to get new Zowie stuff first but it seems like they'll ding me pretty bad for the shipping as shown above.








Buying from the US makes me salty. Paid a ton to ship a few select water-cooling fittings from California along with my CPU Cooler, paid a ton for my Maxnomic chair ($399 USD ended up costing me $650 CAD after all was said and done)

I paid $65 CAD after taxes and Amazon.ca has free shipping on the GS-R so I think I'll just suck it up and leave my order with them since I recouped a little bit of the cost by reselling my Antminer u3 that I tested but never used prolonged.


----------



## ncck

rexflo sucks lol, I don't recommend them at all for anything..... their shipping prices are dumb


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Yea the shipping is a biatch, i literally just drive to pick my stuff up from them so i have no issues. Lol


----------



## gunnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Amazon.ca stocks the Zowie GS-R now at a price of $57.76, a little bit better than $100 lol
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Zowie-Gear-Large-Gaming-G-SR/dp/B00T56XWZU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1463674686&sr=8-1&keywords=zowie+gsr
> 
> I just ordered one myself to replace my ageing QcK Heavy and I'm looking forward to trying a new pad for the first time in a few years.


thank you bro <3 ordering one today.


----------



## gunnu

i ordered it from amazon.ca, cost me 55 CAD with free shipping, but it is being shipped from US...


----------



## Nivity

Got a Zowie BENQ G-SR few days ago. No creases or anything like that, put some books on it for 3 days while I was away and is flat now.

I still prefer GTF-X though. First of all its much sturdier (since its a harder pad the whole pad is "harder", G-SR is quite soft to the feel and feels much thinner etc even with the same height on them. I do have the non BENQ GTF-X but I guess they should be identical spare the logo color.

It's also way to slow for my likes, I tried a G-SR (first version) quite some time ago so kinda forgot it. Its a good pad but for me its to slow.
QCK Heavy is a better middle ground imo, with GTF-X above.

It does have high stopping power though, more then most other pads but its to much for me. I prefer lower friction so Ill twirl it up in the box again and leave it in the drawer with the other castaway pads.
Going back to GTF-X, might try the Glorious pad. It should have lower friction then GS-R but not like GTF-X.
And 5mm thickness with good size and stitched edges is quite good.

Looking for a pad that is just slightly higher friction then GTF-X since its to fast for overwatch I feel







Qck Heavy is actually ok in terms of friction for me, but I hate the non stitched edges when you are used to good stitched edges.


----------



## sparkie94

What's this mousepad like compared to the xtrfy xgp1-l4? I currently have the xtrfy xgp1-l4 currently and I was wondering if I should change to the zowie GSR. I hear many great things about it. What's the surface like compared to the xtrfy xgp1-l4?


----------



## wes1099

Does anyone know how the GSR compares to the puretrak talent? I have a puretrak talent and I like it because it is super soft, and I heard the GSR is similar. My only concern is that the stitched edges might irritate my arm where my arm rubs on the edge of the mousepad.


----------



## cloudshine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Does anyone know how the GSR compares to the puretrak talent? I have a puretrak talent and I like it because it is super soft, and I heard the GSR is similar. My only concern is that the stitched edges might irritate my arm where my arm rubs on the edge of the mousepad.


G-SR definitely feels slower to me. Stitched edges aren't a problem but YMMV


----------



## wes1099

If I liked the puretrak talent, should I buy a G-SR, another puretrak talent, or the glorious PC gaming race mousepad? Right now im using a white puretrak talent, but some of my mice don't track on it because it is white.


----------



## austinmrs

I wanrt to buy this pad.

Is it worst then the old Blue G SR that was available before Benq buy Zowie?


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I wanrt to buy this pad.
> 
> Is it worst then the old Blue G SR that was available before Benq buy Zowie?


I have both blue and BenQ version. I have only had BenQ for a week. I bought this one as I couldn't find proper answer anywhere if blue was different from the black(benq) one. I'm not sure if the black one has broke in enough.. however there's a bit less friction and doesn't feel as sticky as blue one but there's still very good control over it. And with blue one when you moved your arm and mouse on it you could feel sort of static waves? not sure how to describe it properly, but you don't have that on black version.

Also to note here.. just like with their BenQ GTF-X.. this one isn't flat out of the box. Put some weights on the mousepad to flatten the sides and it's a bit better now. This mousepad also likes to collect dust which is very visible but seems to be very easy to wipe most of it off .


----------



## austinmrs

Yeah...

I cant buy the blue one, right?


----------



## DiGY

Would you guys recommend this or the Razer Gigantus or Artisan mousepads?


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGY*
> 
> Would you guys recommend this or the Razer Gigantus or Artisan mousepads?


I've own both the Benq G-SR and the Gigantus and they are both great mousepads. The G-SR is very smooth and has great control, whereas the Gigantus is a hybrid control/speed pad. If I had to choose, I would pick the G-SR because of how smooth the glide is. I also tend to prefer pads with more control than speed. Don't like my mouse gliding too fast.

Never tried any Artisan pads though. Interested but a little too expensive and sometimes hard to find. Also, they are not large enough for my play style. I prefer pads that are atleast around 450mmx400mm


----------



## michaeldrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGY*
> 
> Would you guys recommend this or the Razer Gigantus or Artisan mousepads?


Never used the Gigantus, but I like my Artisan Hayate a bit more than my Zowie g-sr (never used the blue one, not sure if there's a difference)


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> I cant buy the blue one, right?


not.. unless you find it from ebay/amazon . There's GS-R +SE think it's called (HLTV edition) people have said it's similar to the blue one.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> not.. unless you find it from ebay/amazon . There's GS-R +SE think it's called (HLTV edition) people have said it's similar to the blue one.


I haven't used that one but want to chime in that that the black stich version is def different glide than blue one. Blue one was much faster and fully flat out of box. But the satin top being near a window caused glide changes when it got very humid or colder for me personally. Idk I just went back to qck at that time due to frustration. Your experience may differ


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I haven't used that one but want to chime in that that the black stich version is def different glide than blue one. Blue one was much faster and fully flat out of box. But the satin top being near a window caused glide changes when it got very humid or colder for me personally. Idk I just went back to qck at that time due to frustration. Your experience may differ


Yeah i had a blue one, and with humidity because it was near a window it became SUPER SLOW... i switched to qck heavy too. Does this happen with the new G-SR by benq?

I really dont know what to buy, because im afraid that humidty will make my g sr unusable...


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I haven't used that one but want to chime in that that the black stich version is def different glide than blue one. Blue one was much faster and fully flat out of box. But the satin top being near a window caused glide changes when it got very humid or colder for me personally. Idk I just went back to qck at that time due to frustration. Your experience may differ


For me the blue one had more friction and was a bit slower than BenQ version. Going to keep using my BenQ G-SR for a month or so to see if it turns out same as my blue one. Then I'll just pull the trigger on Artisan hayate Otsu mid or Hien.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> For me the blue one had more friction and was a bit slower than BenQ version. Going to keep using my BenQ G-SR for a month or so to see if it turns out same as my blue one. Then I'll just pull the trigger on Artisan hayate Otsu mid or Hien.


Never used the otsu but hien is good despite smaller size. Can get dusty easily but other than that felt pretty consistent. I think you should go for the otsu though if you do go artisan route. Hien can be A miss because of surface and different x/y speed


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Never used the otsu but hien is good despite smaller size. Can get dusty easily but other than that felt pretty consistent. I think you should go for the otsu though if you do go artisan route


Just wonder if I should go for soft or mid. Well this BenQ G-SR collects dust as well.. but most of it comes off by wiping your hand over the pad.


----------



## ncck

I have both soft and mid. They're both fine. If you want the ability to slow down the mouse by pressing down hard then soft can enable that. Mid would be a more consistent movement allowing less of that. Personally I don't think it matters that much because I could swap between both and have no problems. Soft would feel better resting on as well


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I have both soft and mid. They're both fine. If you want the ability to slow down the mouse by pressing down hard then soft can enable that. Mid would be a more consistent movement allowing less of that. Personally I don't think it matters that much because I could swap between both and have no problems. Soft would feel better resting on as well


Most likely mid then. never really press mouse against pad hard at all. Could be related to grip style.


----------



## austinmrs

I really cant decide..

Should i buy the Zowie G SR by Benq or the new Razer Gigantus?

I had the old blue zowie g sr and with humidity is became SUPER slow to the point i sold it... I hate when pads become super slow because of humidity...

Is any new good pad comming out this month or the next?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I really cant decide..
> 
> Should i buy the Zowie G SR by Benq or the new Razer Gigantus?
> 
> I had the old blue zowie g sr and with humidity is became SUPER slow to the point i sold it... I hate when pads become super slow because of humidity...
> 
> Is any new good pad comming out this month or the next?


https://steelseries.com/gaming-mousepads/qck-heavy

;D


----------



## austinmrs

Already had 2 Heavys, i dont like it that much.. its slow


----------



## SynergyCB

QcK Heavy is slow?!?!?!?! The G-SR is way slower in my opinion. Its more of a control pad. I find the QcK Heavy to be a lot faster than the G-SR.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> QcK Heavy is slow?!?!?!?! The G-SR is way slower in my opinion. Its more of a control pad. I find the QcK Heavy to be a lot faster than the G-SR.


It must be the thickness, it adds more drag. Same thing with my Taito 5mm, low static friction but the weight from my hand and the mouse the movement becomes a little sluggish.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I really cant decide..
> 
> Should i buy the Zowie G SR by Benq or the new Razer Gigantus?
> 
> I had the old blue zowie g sr and with humidity is became SUPER slow to the point i sold it... I hate when pads become super slow because of humidity...
> 
> Is any new good pad comming out this month or the next?


I hate pads like this as well, satin or some pads with coating that look shiny. The sweat from my hand makes it sticky.


----------



## ncck

You might just have crappy mouse skates, qck heavy really isn't that slow - and if you think thickness is a problem there's a qck+ ;P

I just find it to be reliable and more consistent than majority of competitors, plus the cheap cost and ease of access makes it easily replaceable every 12~ months


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> You might just have crappy mouse skates, qck heavy really isn't that slow - and if you think thickness is a problem there's a qck+ ;P
> 
> I just find it to be reliable and more consistent than majority of competitors, plus the cheap cost and ease of access makes it easily replaceable every 12~ months


I've had Zowie EC1, EC2, ZA12, ZA11, so no crappy skates


----------



## detto87

Actually ... Zowie mice all have very thin feet and most of the time the plastic bottom are touchign the pads surface. That's why I began to double stack the feet on ALL my Zowie mice the moment I take one out of the box.


----------



## DiGY

Welp I got the G-SR today and and it seems pretty high quality. The best way I can describe it is that it has the speed of a Glorious mousepad but more control. It seems faster than my QCK heavy and the rubber base seems to hold still. Currently using it with a g pro and so far I am liking the experience.


----------



## laggerhh

Any one using a Death Adder Elite with this GSR ? Trying to decide between gigsntus and the gsr.


----------



## t0dt0d

Internet really makes me confused. People keep telling that this pad is smooth and durable but I found this review from a csgo player, and it makes me think again. Can someone confirm this after months of using? I'm using DA Elite.


----------



## ribizly

Hi,

Is there any solution to make it less slippery on the desk?
I just have bought one of this fantastic pad, but it slips on my desk.
Or I just have to wait and it will "find" its place?


----------



## zeden

Created an account just to post this: The "new" black version of Zowie G-SR is an absolute trash mousepad which gets too sticky with the slightest hint of humidity. The mousepad actually feels quite great out of the box, too bad it's unusable due to the huge variance in glide depending on humidity. Also the friction on the G-SR is a tad too heavy for my taste, I had real troubles doing micro adjustments due to this. Could be fine with lower sensitivities though. Tested with Logitech G303 and EC2-A (hyperglide mouse skates), g303 felt a bit better on this pad compared to EC2-A. This thread is filled with positive feedback, decided to chip in with mine if there are others who are just as picky with their mouse / mousepads as I am. It's still better than QcK+ though, however with 35 euros I was expecting more. Could Zowie G-SR Second Edition fix aforementioned problems? I actually like the feel of the pad once you get over the starting friction.

Any suggestions for alternative mouse pads? Currently I'm thinking about Xtrfy XGP1-L4, QcK Heavy (is the glide different from QcK+? Does it wear out as quickly?) or HyperX Fury Pro.


----------

